# A few from NorthEast PA



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Heres a couple of pics from yesterday. I wish I remembered to take some more. It was only the 2nd signifigant snow fall all year for us. 


View from inside the Bobcat loading salt.....


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

//////////////////////


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

heres last one..........


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

oh yeah, by the way (BadLuck)..... I got right back in the truck, put her in drive and kept pushin that row.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

nice pictures...let it snow


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

oh yeah, by the way (BadLuck)..... I got right back in the truck, put her in drive and kept pushin that row.


i have no idea wat that means,,,,,,but SWEET pics nice truck and looks fun, looks like some heavy wet snow, !!!!!:yow!:


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

that comment was in reference to this thread... it was just a joke
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24711


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

How much snow you guys get down there , it was a another miss up here


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

we got between 4" in the valleys and 6" on the mountains. Really wet cause it mixed with sleet in the middle of the snow fall.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow that looks like one hell of a blizzard, looks like its wet, heavy, and ALOT of it. Good thing you have a 3/4ton, nice truck pal its sweet!


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome pics. Gotta love Blizzard plowspayup. What kind of light bar and rack you have on there?


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

fordplowdude said:


> Awesome pics. Gotta love Blizzard plowspayup. What kind of light bar and rack you have on there?


thanks.... its a whelen bar and a custom rack.


----------

